# My New Egyptian Swift



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my new egyptian swift i got from mekkabirds
they are Walnut bolks very nice looking but also very wild!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this male is super wild!! the rest are wild too but no like him.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN WILD!!!!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN WILD!!!!


they won't let my catch them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Very pretty!


Becky i read one of you quote u said you use to have some swift? how did they look like? and how did you breed them? last question are they wild? lol


----------



## sadawy (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi all i am from egypt and I will try to translate the standards for Bolks One of the egyptian swift for you as from what i see from the pics these pigeon is like bolks but not that pure or good.

Bolks standards from egyptian swifts website (but in arabic) http://www.egyptianswift.com (english site is not informative but arabic one is if you can read arabic)

1- The Head;
Straight from the top and higher over the beak and going down at the end>
2- The Beak;
Small (in length) and wide (width) and extending from the head (fulls the head and not tinny) and coloured light pink.
3- Eye;
Round and wide and seem like it is crying (do not know the meaning in english)
4- Eye color;
Dark green (like green olive but darker) and have darker points in it around the puple in all except Sakarota.
5- Body;
Strong, mid sized and long (length is a favor in egyptian swifts more than 30cm at least)
6- Colours;
- Yellow peach (Istambully)
- Alskrute (Adipic)
- Hazelnut husk, Keshr Bondok (bold, light)
- Blue bar (Green)
- Silver (El Rayeq)
- Red beatitude
- Pink
- Black (Coal)
- Smoke
- Blue syphilis
- Feathers and wing: -
7- Wings;
Blades long, broad and sagged down the wing.
There may be in the middle of the tail feathers double longer than the rest of the feathers (Ultimate in Balkh)
8 - legs: -
Relatively short and nails white color tinged with cheeks color.

and these are some pics for good bolks

http://picasaweb.google.com/egyptia...hkey=Gv1sRgCKiRyq_r7oXzMg#5375110868967737410

http://picasaweb.google.com/egyptia...key=Gv1sRgCJbVrp_--KSupwE#5414126960000516642

http://picasaweb.google.com/egyptia...key=Gv1sRgCJbVrp_--KSupwE#5414126990752346322

and for knowledge a pair of bolk can cost from 200EGP(40$) up to 10000EGP(2000$) as per quality and specifications and those are only at some well known fanciers in egypt


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sadawy said:


> Hi all i am from egypt and I will try to translate the standards for Bolks One of the egyptian swift for you as from what i see from the pics these pigeon is like bolks but not that pure or good.
> 
> Bolks standards from egyptian swifts website (but in arabic) http://www.egyptianswift.com (english site is not informative but arabic one is if you can read arabic)
> 
> ...


nice picture and info ..but i still like mine more cause the beak is little bit longer and they have more color.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Are these the birds you were having shipped?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seems they made it..probably freaked out from being in a box so long... when did they arrive?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I never had any swifts, I just thought about getting them. They looked sort of like this only with more of a copper tint to the neck.
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_SICb7uBRP6M/SyLXvn5ViRI/AAAAAAAAEyA/22Okxg_Q9og/20091211312.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I never had any swifts, I just thought about getting them. They looked sort of like this only with more of a copper tint to the neck.
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_SICb7uBRP6M/SyLXvn5ViRI/AAAAAAAAEyA/22Okxg_Q9og/20091211312.jpg


yeah those are the ones I wouldnt mind having too , those and the ones that look like this


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> seems they made it..probably freaked out from being in a box so long... when did they arrive?


they came one day late ... very hungry


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> yeah those are the ones I wouldnt mind having too , those and the ones that look like this


those are Reehani tho... they are pretty but not as strong as bolks at flying. the guy said he been tossing them 40mile from his house ...and they make it home.... cant wait to train their young.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

blongboy said:


> those are Reehani tho... they are pretty but not as strong as bolks at flying. the guy said he been tossing them 40mile from his house ...and they make it home.... cant wait to train their young.


these birds are not made for tossing why would you even chance it


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> these birds are not made for tossing why would you even chance it


their alot of web site said that they can
http://www.pigeonnews.com/index.php?album=race


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> seems they made it..probably freaked out from being in a box so long... when did they arrive?


I agree! I think I might be pretty wild under the circumstances!
Sadawy, thanks for the thorough info on ES! Fascinating!


----------



## sadawy (Sep 30, 2009)

Egyptian swifts are not for tossing I can assure you, in the mean time they can loft fly for a good time (2hr range).
Actually in egypt these birds (but the real egyptian swifts as from pics what you have is not that pure - no offence here) are very expensive and fancier do compete each others in obtaining and breeding pure breeds.
These breeds here are used to loft fly. In egypt you can find a loft each 2 building or something like that so when fancier fly their pigeon they all fly together (pigeon from different lofts) so they darken the sky.
And the best one that when calling his birds can trap all his birds together (no missings).
Also here in egypt the begin flying at 6:00 PM till 9-10:00 PM in the dark.

Some info maybe it will be interesting.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

It is MOST interesting, sadawy! I can close my eyes and just imagine what it must be like to have pigeons "darken the sky"! And lofts every few houses? Amazing! I should have been born Egyptian because I would be in heaven!


----------

